# 10 month old Gsd. weight issues



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

Does my puppy look skinny to you? He only weights 54 lbs. I got him from someone off of craigslist that said he was pure bred as well. He looks it to me but I'm no expert. What do you all think?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Photo?


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

here are pics?


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

more pics. sorry for the glowing eyes. lol


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

He looks healthy to me. Jericho is almost 60 pounds and is also 10 months old. Your guy looks to have the same build as Jericho. You have a good looking pup there. I don't think you have anything to worry about based on the pictures you've posted.


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. He is a very good dog. Best puppy I have seen at 10 months. To bad I can't take credit for it being I have only had him about month.


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone else think he is to skinny as well pure bred


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks purebred. And not skinny.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

He looks pure bred. If he is skinny you will be able to feel his ribs easily and his waist will be prominent.


----------



## pitmanr2003 (Dec 21, 2013)

Xena9012 said:


> He looks pure bred. If he is skinny you will be able to feel his ribs easily and his waist will be prominent.


Thx
Just seems like the brown and tans are so much larger


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

pitmanr2003 said:


> more pics. sorry for the glowing eyes. lol


Looks pure and perfectly healthy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Not skinny at all.


----------

